# Insect ID please



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 24, 2016)

Can't find what this is.  Not a dauber of any kind.  About one  or one and half inches.  Solid black.  Anyone?


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 24, 2016)

Thread Waist Wasp??


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckyT that's what I speculated at one time also but something about it seemed different when I looked at comparison images.  You very well could be right though.


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 31, 2016)

Maybe a Damsel fly?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2016)

It's definitely a wasp, and it's in the same category as the mud daubers. There are many, many species. Most hunt spiders or insects.


----------



## kedo (Sep 14, 2016)

I saw one similar but it had the back side that looked like a scorpion but it curled under instead curling up! Weird!


----------

